# Call centers in india



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fucking idiots :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Which company?

Tell us more.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Barclays Business master.
Braindeadmonkeyfuckjubs!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Can I add Norwich Union Direct and MBNA to the list.

Fine with anything that is in their limited script but otherwise a nightmare. :x


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

And they all claim to be Paul Smith , Steve Jones , Arthur Brown etc. etc. and they are in Middlesborough with the river Thames running through it or Bristol where the houses of parliament are. Have some fun and have a go at them with a barrage of questions about the UK you`ll have a good laugh at the utter SHITE they come out with. Bastards the lot of them.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

excuse me............. what did you say? Could you repeat that please?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I would point the finger at the tossers who sign off the business case to do it in the first place. Granted the guys in India are making the calls however they are just 'doing a job'.

But WTF are the decision makers in call centre planning teams doing thinking this will be a success. I mean really, when I phone MBNA in Chester (I have a BMI Card) they are great, well ok, fine and my confidence in the MBNA brand is good. Then you get 'Michael' calling who's script is awful, who assumptive closing technique is so transparent it is laughable and to follow on from Saint's point genuinely has little or no ability to respond to questions. For a start is that really fair? How many people get pissed off at the call and decide to have a go at the agent who appears to struggle due to bad training and an obvious difficulty at understanding the subtleties of the various regional accents on the UK?

Result - MBNA et al reputation severely dented.

So business case signer off'ers - have a fucking word and look at what this is doing to your brand. Yes the costs are only 20% of UK costs and you get a jolly on the scouting mission to India for two weeks but get a grip and either do it right and invest properly in the foreign country or do nothing!

Oh and Bulldog - teach your international 'colleagues' what contention ratio is and how to explain it!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I like calling Clydesdale/Mastercard - they sound as if they are just up the road and prolly are too....

And JC - you've not gone to Bulldog have you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a point of actively withdrawing my business (where possible) from companies who outsource their callcentres to 3rd world countries, as well as shunning them when looking for new business etc.

Not only are there DPA "issues" surrounding moving my personal data overseas, I don't think its good for the UK callcentre industry (and that's my field of expertise).

Heartily agree - its the managers who sign off on it being a "good idea" that need shooting. If they added up all the people like me who will now avoid their brand like the plague until they reverse their decision, they'd soon revisit the fucking business case I can tell you...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

whirlypig said:
 

> Can I add Norwich Union Direct and MBNA to the list.
> 
> Fine with anything that is in their limited script but otherwise a nightmare. :x


I thought MBNA was up in Scotland......Unless theve taught the call centres in India etc how to do a Scottish accent.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> excuse me............. what did you say? Could you repeat that please?


Dont !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > excuse me............. what did you say? Could you repeat that please?
> ...


eh....? This 5000 mile call ain't the clearest


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh... gotta add

www.elephant.co.india


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Even BT use foreign call centres now.

A few weeks ago, I phoned BT to activate the caller ID facility on my line with this new BT Privacy option, and what should have been a two minute call, ended up with the guy trying to sell me everything from Broadband to mobile phones. :x :evil:

A few days later, the caller ID was still not active and I ended up phoning them back to be told, the guy who had taken my original call had failed to carry out the procedure to activate caller ID. :x The second guy started to go through the same selling routine, but I told him to beat it!!!! :evil:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Marks and Spencers :evil:


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I also refuse to give any new business to companies if I know that they are using call centres in India.
If a company is happy to take my GBP, then they should be putting something back into this country.
Some companies are getting the hint and bringing back call centres to the UK.
To stop cold calling, make sure you register with the TPS - I hardly get any now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have a point of actively withdrawing my business (where possible) from companies who outsource their callcentres to 3rd world countries, as well as shunning them when looking for new business etc.


Same here.



jampott said:


> Not only are there DPA "issues" surrounding moving my personal data overseas, I don't think its good for the UK callcentre industry (and that's my field of expertise).


Not just DPA. In the business i work in we are striclty regulated an monitored by the FSA, and even though the FSA are a bunch a jobsworth cunts, they are starting a program to monitor and investigate these so called 'call centres'. It's scary the things that are being uncovered in terms of money laundering etc


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> I like calling Clydesdale/Mastercard - they sound as if they are just up the road and prolly are too....
> 
> And JC - you've not gone to Bulldog have you


No - just a cold call which summed up this whole thread - I asked what contention ratio they had and I might as well asked the answer to life, the universe, and everything.



jampott said:


> (and that's my field of expertise).


What do you do there Tim? Spent 5 years in the industry myself.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

"good evening sir can I ......."

"its f**king 7am you moron"...

dead dial tone


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol,

Dont get me started on offshoring.... :evil:


----------



## nellsey (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep, will not use any company that uses call centres abroad :twisted:

The latest to be added to the long list is Dell computers.

A neighbour tried to order a Dell pc from 'Desmond' in India. All he wanted was a standard package with an extra drive. Took him 15 mins to get them to understand. You guessed it delivered with no extra drive. Then had the cheek to say he never ordered it, although they took the extra money.
Then they wanted him to fit the new drive, blokes never seen the inside on a computer! Finally they had to relent and send an engineer out with the new drive.
So much for trying to save money on foreign call centres :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I like calling Clydesdale/Mastercard - they sound as if they are just up the road and prolly are too....
> ...


Genesys CTI - bits of inbound, outbound, email, WFM, reporting. You name it... :roll:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I think Dell call centres are in India too.

Ohhhhhhhhh Blooooody hell! 

Moderaters, plz sort these guys with too large sigs plz?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Moderaters, plz sort these guys with too large sigs plz?


You mean, like yourself :roll: 89k :wink:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

you hit a nerve here with me too....
I hate them too..... Had the unfortunate opportunity to help out in one and to be honest its well organised but there are just not training at all.

There is a line down the office where on one side they speak English and take on either English or American sounding names (depending on the company) and on the other side they speak native whatever.

Had a friend who called to tell them about an insurance claim, and they didnt even know what an MOT was let alone the fact its mandatory or the insurance was invalid !! go figure..... they tried to say to my freind it was alright to drive without one!! at which point she asked for the supervisor who put things right !! but just imagine if she had taken their advice!

and the fact they alwasy say yes when they mean no or i dont understand is another point. "have you got that" yes they reply. "What did you wnat me to do" they ask again ... arrrrhhhh you just said you understood


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

nutts said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Moderaters, plz sort these guys with too large sigs plz?
> ...


Thats what I meant nutts!!  :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I was emailed this link yesterday, an amusing India call centre animation: http://www.illwillpress.com/tech.html

(includes swearing)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> I think Dell call centres are in India too.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh Blooooody hell!
> 
> Moderaters, plz sort these guys with too large sigs plz?


Dell have been in india for years its not a new thing. HP, IBM are all in india too - not a positive customer experience. Bring them back to the UK so the people on the phone can a) speak in a manor i can understand, b) relate to what im saying, o and c) stop all the jobs leaving the country 'cause I for one really dont want to work in a shop or Mcd's


----------



## ben_g (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont really mind call centres in india IF they can save me money. However, i prefer online sites for insurance like http://www.quotezone.co.uk where you can get quotes without having to interact with real people (shudder).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ben_g said:


> without having to interact with real people (shudder).


you need to get out more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


Well do something about it man!! :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I dont believe we should be hostile to the people at the call centres, as it stands they are doing their best with the trainig they are given in their country.

It is the top level execs who decide to out source the jobs who should be getting our wrath. Not the poor guys in india etc that are just happy to get a job! :x


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I dont believe we should be hostile to the people at the call centres, as it stands they are doing their best with the trainig they are given in their country.
> 
> It is the top level execs who decide to out source the jobs who should be getting our wrath. Not the poor guys in india etc that are just happy to get a job! :x


Well said, not really their fault blame the companies who decided to use call centres outside the UK.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I do blame the companies - with my bank - Citibank I have the same trouble with scripted robots 'Personal banking managers' in India. However I get frustrated with the people on the other end of the line, that's who I'm interacting with. :evil:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Add *NT*hel*L * to the ever growing list as well.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mind you I have to say, I have as much trouble understanding some of the First Direct call centre staff.

And before you think I'm taking the piss, I'm serious. Some of the broader Scottish accents are pretty hard going at times.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

no problem with fist direct.... its those squatish dolmio ads I gave up on....


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've given up now, at work i get so many can i speak to the person who is in charge of the buying for....computers/electricity/telephone/shares etc that i have started taking the p1$$ with answers like...no his head has just exploded or he's currently wrestling with bigfoot or he's been skydiving and is still up there etc you are then greeted by stunned silence and general confusion :lol: :lol: In the end they just apologise and hang up  :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I dont believe we should be hostile to the people at the call centres, as it stands they are doing their best with the trainig they are given in their country.
> 
> It is the top level execs who decide to out source the jobs who should be getting our wrath. Not the poor guys in india etc that are just happy to get a job! :x


Nah, I don't agree with that. If you are employed to represent HSBC/Sky/BT (or any other company that uses off-shore) then you have to bear the brunt of customers frustrations - it's your job to do that.

If you work in a call centre, and I have a problem with the service that your company is offering me, then you are the 'public face' of your company and should be able to assist me.

IMO


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> I dont believe we should be hostile to the people at the call centres, as it stands they are doing their best with the trainig they are given in their country.
> 
> It is the top level execs who decide to out source the jobs who should be getting our wrath. Not the poor guys in india etc that are just happy to get a job! :x


Do you have the normal call time x3 to spare a day as you are perpetually repeating on explaining yourself (in your own native tongue).
Reverse it, you are an Asian, you call a helpline to find the guys english but attempting to speak to you with a language that is not his own. Bet your bottom dollar they would be posting to the same effect.......


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

At least NatWest still have UK call centres


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> no problem with fist direct.... its those squatish dolmio ads I gave up on....


Monday morning.... call from an Indian Call Centre announcing my credit card had been suspended.

This was a very confused conversation as:

1. They announced they were from HSBC
2. My Business Credit Card is HSBC
3. Their english wasn't very good

It was my personal FD credit card that was suspended for irregular spending..... on the internet.....

Last time it was cos it was being used abroad....

The time before........

I buy things on the internet..... I travel for work.... of course there will be transactions like that on my account!!!!

Had enough, any recommendations for a new personal bank with decent online facilities?

Justin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Call centers in india


....
.... annoy me a great deal :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sky phoned us yesterday. A very very broad irish man. Very polite and quite friendly but could I understand a friggin word he was saying? :roll: . He understood me alright ..... every other word was pardon ... pardon ... pardon ... could you repeat that again please  :?


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

add to that some sections of Diamond insurance
Me-Hello ive decided not to renew with you this year and I wish to cancel
India-Why is that mrs Lady Dudley?
Me-too expensive
India-oooooh so you cancel?
Me-yes from the end of this month please-i dont wish to start a new policy
India-ok cancelled from now thank you for calling
Me-NO cancel from end of month please-not now as I have paid for the rest of this month.
India-Oh ok, thanks for calling. END OF CALL

WOULD YOU TRUST THIS PERSON TO HAVE DONE WHAT YOU ASKED??


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> And before you think I'm taking the piss, I'm serious. Some of the broader Scottish accents are pretty hard going at times.


And coming from a geordie....lol

H(fellow geordie in exile who has a 'home voice' and a 'work voice' for this very reason!)


----------

